# Samsung Ace launched @ 14990



## raj_in (Feb 8, 2011)

Samsung Ace launched @ 14990
so whts the verdit
is it good fr its price


----------



## hackerzlab (Feb 8, 2011)

assuming u r talking about Samsung Galaxy Ace S5830

its an amazing phone. i dont have one but i've read good reviews about it so far.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 8, 2011)

raj_in said:


> Samsung Ace launched @ 14990
> so whts the verdit
> is it good fr its price



from where u got the price?


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 8, 2011)

^^ Flipkart.com

Available on stock.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 8, 2011)

The phone is definitely much better than defy....specs are vfm at 14-15k range...


----------



## noob (Feb 8, 2011)

Sucks with 128 MB ram...so whats use of 800 mhz phone ? NONE

Galaxy Spics has same 128 MB Ram 800 mhz CPU and lags like hell

better get HTC Wildfire..its balanced... 384 MB Ram and 600 Mhz CPU


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 8, 2011)

^^ Looks like that you're a big expert in mobile phones as you're suggesting Wildfire.

Where did you find that the Ace has 128 MB RAM ? 

Ace probably has 384 MB RAM but it is unconfirmed as of now.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 8, 2011)

128Mb ram? if its true than........... maybe Defy is still worth the extra cash.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 8, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> 128Mb ram? if its true than........... maybe Defy is still worth the extra cash.



true...but i don't think ram would be that much low....


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 8, 2011)

A quick Google search reveals that it either has 384 MB or 512 MB RAM. The guy who is suggesting that it has 128 MB RAM is a noob as you can see that he advices to buy HTC Wilidfire.


----------



## vishurocks (Feb 8, 2011)

Galaxy ace has msm 7227 soc having 800 mhz cpu. But not sure of ram. But it definitely has 384 mb. I think it has 512mb. Defy can support flash 10 but ace cannot, due to low screen resolution

For me defy's biggest advantage is its screen


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 8, 2011)

abhidev said:


> true...but i don't think ram would be that much low....





pauldmps said:


> A quick Google search reveals that it either has 384 MB or 512 MB RAM. The guy who is suggesting that it has 128 MB RAM is a noob as you can see that he advices to buy HTC Wilidfire.



it should be 512Mb ram. or maybe 384Mb. 

yes hes a super noob. from his talks one can feel it. if not from his talks, from his laughable suggestion.



vishurocks said:


> Galaxy ace has msm 7227 soc having 800 mhz cpu. But not sure of ram. But it definitely has 384 mb. I think it has 512mb. Defy can support flash 10 but ace cannot, due to low screen resolution



i think the SOC is nothing but a higher clocked (turbo-1) LG O1 processor. its already been proved, the 7227 SOC has terrific overclock headroom. 600 ---> 800Mhz. so Samsung using these processor as they are cheap (based on old architecture). had they enabled flash, it'll quite a 16-17k pricetag.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 8, 2011)

I think Skyfire browser renders flash without the need of flash player. Isn't it ?


----------



## NainO (Feb 8, 2011)

^ yup.

BTW  128 MB RAM!!!   Ahem!!!
Even galaxy 3 got 256 MB, and Ace is supposed to be the upgrade of mid end samsung galaxys.

I think that guy is confused between RAM and built in memory


----------



## k4ce (Feb 8, 2011)

384mb ram it would be ... decent buy ... But if budget not an issue, defy is definately a better fone


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't know why but I'm more inclined towards Samsung (since Nokia is not a choice now).


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 9, 2011)

NainO said:


> Ace is supposed to be the upgrade of mid end samsung galaxys.



Ace is an upgrade to Galaxy Spica looking at config & price.


----------



## vishurocks (Feb 9, 2011)

@sam
yeah it is same soc used in o1, it's just overclocked to 800mhz. So the graphics are same adreno 200 of o1


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 9, 2011)

It seems that Galaxy Pop too has been moved up from pre-order status to Available on flipkart.com.

Now where are the other two new Galaxy phones ?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 9, 2011)

they got caught in metro traffic jams  

they should get here ultimately, maybe next month.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 9, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> ^^ Looks like that you're a big expert in mobile phones as you're suggesting Wildfire.
> 
> Where did you find that the Ace has 128 MB RAM ?
> 
> Ace probably has 384 MB RAM but it is unconfirmed as of now.





Samsung Galaxy Ace (S5830) – Mobile Gazette | Android Tablet World

The above link says it's having 158MB RAM. 

But mostly, it must have 384MB or even 512MB. If it's 512, worth the bucks, otherwise also worth the bucks. (LG Optimus is next choice, if ace is not for you)


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 12, 2011)

Okay so GSMArena lists that Galaxy Mini aka Galaxy POP has 384MB RAM.

Hence the Galaxy Ace should have 384MB RAM or greater.


----------



## Aditya11 (Feb 13, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy Ace S5830 trumps Optimus One..now no reason to think of LG, AT ALL. 

Best Android Phones: February 2011 (Phones between Rs. 10,000 and Rs. 15,000)



> Till a few days, the LG Optimus P500 was the undisputed champion of value for money phones for people who want more quality than what the el-cheapo Andros offer. That was until Samsung launched the most tempting mid-range Android phone - the Galaxy Ace S5830 - for just a shade under Rs. 15,000.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 13, 2011)

^^ give your reasons why Ace trumps Optimus One. not some quote from a Indian tech site.

here my reasons why Ace just gets past O1 narrowly & not trumps it:
1. same resolution on a bigger screen. if it was low on Optimus One, it'll next to unusable on Ace. 16M colours offer little help without a good resolution.
2. for now i am taking ram of both mobiles to be same. but read somewhere that Ace's ram is only 256Mb. 
3. the processor is same as Optimus One with just a speed bump that can be done on a rooted Optimus with a modded kernel & in most case 750Mhz is stable & safe.
4. the biggest joke, Ace doesn't support flash. fast processor, bigger screen but no flash. 
5. battery takes a good hit. 1350Mah. will last a day at most. 

but i am no LG fanboy (just my TV is from LG, till date). so i agree Ace is better as it sports a faster processor & a good camera with flash. but at 11.5k, i think LG Optimus One is still a good buy. at 15k, Ace asks a premium of 3.5k just for sporting a better camera. good "only" for those who wants a good camera with Android under 15k & yes with a slightly bigger screen.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 13, 2011)

^^ I accept your points..

Yes it has a processor clocking at 800.. but with 384mb (google news sources).. they don't support flash by default.. the cost of optimus has now fallen to 11,500 i hear.. and you could always oc it to 800+ mhz.. i have been using the o1 for about 3 weeks now and i find it very good when compared to wildfire which is used by a friend.. of course the wildfire has a better cam but then its not going to matter much (for me phone camera's are always an extra point not a necessity!)


----------



## vishurocks (Feb 13, 2011)

@sam
agreed dude. 3.5k is much to spend on vry little bump in specs.


----------



## Soumik (Feb 15, 2011)

^^ how would u rate Defy for another similar price bump?
Compared to ace, its got a better processor(architecturally), more ram, bigger screen with a lot more resolution, adobe flash support, and the unique feature of being the only rugged android phone in the market...  
I'm not sure about the support for Ace, but defy certainly has got a huge support in the xda forums.

I am planning to buy a phone soon. and i have 4 phones in 4 diff price brackets which i think are good. 
Galaxy Ace - Moto Defy(+3K) - HTC Desire(another +4K) - Nexus S(another +3K ???)
Which would the best vfm phone ???
I dont want to go above 20K, but if Desire and Nexus are seriously worth the money, i will consider them.
As a samsung user, I liked the Ace UI demo on youtube. Am not sure, but its the only place i saw i could pinch zoom on the home screen to change the page.  And for me, the looks are really good.
But, specs wise, dev support and performance wise, i think defy is a better deal.

'Edited for double post'


----------



## diagos (Feb 15, 2011)

RAM is 278 MB confirmed from a friend who bought from flipkart.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 15, 2011)

Yup,purchased this phone 3 days ago.It has 278 mb ram.Wanted Defy but it was out of my budget 

*And this phone doesn't lag*

Got pouch,an extra back cover and earphones with it.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 15, 2011)

Soumik said:


> Galaxy Ace - Moto Defy(+3K) - HTC Desire(another +4K) - Nexus S(another +3K ???)
> 
> Which would the best vfm phone ???



if you can afford Nexus S, get it. but remember, the last 2 are have some really bad battery life. not more than a day. 

so if you don't mind installing custom roms, Defy a good buy ATM in your budget. also you save ~2.5k.


----------



## Soumik (Feb 18, 2011)

sorry for late reply... a lot going on in life here.
Thanks Sam.Shab, I dont mind installing custom roms, and it seems Defy is better buy than Galaxy Ace. (though am hearing bad reviews from indian users abt it as having dead pixels and no motoblur... not sure :S)
I need stuff to settle down around me, so will take another month or so to get the new phone. 
BTW, was checking out MWC shapshots, and it got me thinking, How much would Atrix or Galaxy S II cost in India and when are they going to launch??? 
I have the money, so, will it be worth the wait to get one of world's most powerful smartphones into my pocket ? !!!


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 19, 2011)

I seriously doubt that the Atrix 4G would ever make it to India simply because it is 4G. The Galaxy S II should be well-above 30k mark.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 19, 2011)

^^ why not? can't there be a non-4G moto atrix. for some other carriers in US? or maybe in other countries? so Motorola may launch here.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 19, 2011)

Atrix will be AT&T exclusive in the US. Can't say about Europe.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 20, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> I seriously doubt that the Atrix 4G would ever make it to India simply because it is 4G. The Galaxy S II should be well-above 30k mark.



no. SII will debut at 28k mark. trust me on this one.


----------



## Soumik (Feb 22, 2011)

^^ wow really??? any idea whats the launch date...? 

---------- Post added at 04:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:02 AM ----------

gsmarena states 2 atrix versions.. one with 4G tag, and the other without. So, there might be a chance that the other version gives india a visit, but i doubt it would be anytime soon... Atleast Q3 2011.


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 22, 2011)

@desiibond,

Galaxy SII at 28k? That means the original Galaxy S would go down to 20k!!! Wow... I'll wait for it... 

Galaxy S with its Super-Amoled 4" screen would be mine... 

@Soumik,

4G is very heavy on battery. HTC Evo 4G with 4G on lasts less than 6 hours on a full charge. I wouldn't want to buy a 4G phone even if I could afford one... Hell, 1 mbps speeds are more than enough for Youtube 480p. Who the hell needs 14 mbps speeds on a mobile phone?


----------



## desiibond (Feb 22, 2011)

when samsung brings out SGS II, they will quickly phase out SGS. I never saw them do a price cuts on their galaxy models to make way for newer galaxy device.


----------



## mail2abhi81 (Feb 22, 2011)

ok folks, slight OT:

When could we expect to see the HTC Desire S in India? With GB 2.3 onboard, and memory issue sorted out, this is "the" phone for me, and i guess a lot more. 

Thanks,
Abhishek M


----------



## desiibond (Feb 22, 2011)

have no idea. it might take few weeks to a month or two or three.


----------

